# racoon



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

hi, i know this more belongs in the classifieds section but i thought id get more luck in here, my mum is after a racoon, she's done all the reading up she knows the care and what not but now the task is finding one she wants one as young as possible, is anyone selling or breeding or know of anyone breeding?
thanks


----------



## jude66 (May 8, 2009)

*raccoons*

Hi
I have handreared 4 baby raccoons and I have 1 left - he is adorable!
He is 17 weeks old and very good with people especially the women!!!
Let me know if you would like more inforation
Jude


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

ohhhhh sounds sweet


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

jude66 said:


> Hi
> I have handreared 4 baby raccoons and I have 1 left - he is adorable!
> He is 17 weeks old and very good with people especially the women!!!
> Let me know if you would like more inforation
> Jude


hi jude so you have decided to sell him now you came to my house with him and then changed your mind we ended up with a wiled little thing 
we ended up having to buy a nother one because of you and now you are selling him that discusting i have 4 kids that were really upset 
i was very understanding with you cause you could not sell him dew to you atachmeant to him


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

ever thought that that may have been an excuse not to sell to you for a different reason? not saying it is- i dont know you or jude but...


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

have pm'ed yo jude


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> ever thought that that may have been an excuse not to sell to you for a different reason? not saying it is- i dont know you or jude but...


Precisely - you do not not know either of them so why go there?
I know both of them.
Jude I have also pm'd you.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

all i meant was that she seemed rather "aggressive" as such with her post, there was no need, she should have taken to a pm


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

panther_87k said:


> all i meant was that she seemed rather "aggressive" as such with her post, there was no need, she should have taken to a pm


mind your own get a life u dont no whats going on my reply was earned :bash:


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

africa said:


> Precisely - you do not not know either of them so why go there?
> I know both of them.
> Jude I have also pm'd you.


here here :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol love u xxxxxx
my oh still bleeding :lol2:


----------



## jude66 (May 8, 2009)

I had my reasons - Its not my interests that are at heart its the animal and always will be!!
To those of you that judge - are you so perfect!


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

loverings said:


> mind your own get a life u dont no whats going on my reply was earned :bash:


you dont seem to understand that there is no need to attempt to slate someone for something that neednt be made public, you should have sent her a pm if you were that bothered. 

and i have a life thats why i dont spend 24hrs a day 7 days a week on this or any other forum, i have better things to do than sit around waiting for the opportunity to jump on someone that has annoyed me


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> you dont seem to understand that there is no need to attempt to slate someone for something that neednt be made public, you should have sent her a pm if you were that bothered.
> 
> and i have a life thats why i dont spend 24hrs a day 7 days a week on this or any other forum, i have better things to do than sit around waiting for the opportunity to jump on someone that has annoyed me


Who are you!

She WAS NOT waiting for an opportunity to 'jump on anyone', the reason that she posted what she did was because the raccoon that Jude has advertised was supposed to be loverings, the reason she didn't end up with him is because Jude was 'too attached', if she WAS too attached then WHY! would she be advertising him again! Obviously not that attached, tell me, AM I RIGHT?
If the reason wasn't that Jude was still attached and she feels Berts intrests are whats important then why would Jude go and get a substitute raccoon for Kate Loverings? If its the fact that something is wrong with Kates place then is it fair to give her another raccoon!

DOUBLE STANDARDS, NO?

Kate wasn't 'attempting to slate' someone she is merely stating the facts and I feel she has done right by warning other people.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Who are you!
> 
> She WAS NOT waiting for an opportunity to 'jump on anyone', the reason that she posted what she did was because the raccoon that Jude has advertised was supposed to be loverings, the reason she didn't end up with him is because Jude was 'too attached', if she WAS too attached then WHY! would she be advertising him again! Obviously not that attached, tell me, AM I RIGHT?
> If the reason wasn't that Jude was still attached and she feels Berts intrests are whats important then why would Jude go and get a substitute raccoon for Kate Loverings? If its the fact that something is wrong with Kates place then is it fair to give her another raccoon!
> ...


Exactly, who are you to get involved with something you know nothing about?? 

Well said Joe, couldn't have put it better myself.

Kate looks after her animals very well indeed, all their needs are catered for and they are loved to bits.

Her response was because she is hurt, puzzled,angry,upset, aggrieved and feels terribly cheated. Her children were distraught.

This is wrong.


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

farmercoope said:


> Who are you!
> 
> She WAS NOT waiting for an opportunity to 'jump on anyone', the reason that she posted what she did was because the raccoon that Jude has advertised was supposed to be loverings, the reason she didn't end up with him is because Jude was 'too attached', if she WAS too attached then WHY! would she be advertising him again! Obviously not that attached, tell me, AM I RIGHT?
> If the reason wasn't that Jude was still attached and she feels Berts intrests are whats important then why would Jude go and get a substitute raccoon for Kate Loverings? If its the fact that something is wrong with Kates place then is it fair to give her another raccoon!
> ...





africa said:


> Exactly, who are you to get involved with something you know nothing about??
> 
> Well said Joe, couldn't have put it better myself.
> 
> ...


 
I have to say i do agree with everything both of you have said 

I too would have wondered why as loverings has done here she hasnt slated anyone from what i have seen meerley warned the fact of how hurt her and her children were when the seller changed their mind


----------



## africajohn (Oct 8, 2008)

I have been watching this with interest, I know all the parties involved in this and I have to say that as keepers and breeders of exotic species we should never lose sight of our reponsibilities to our animals and to the new owners we offer/sell them to.

Integrity has to be foremost we can not have any double standards, which seems to be the case here, the environment for one animal was deemed un suitable by the breeder, yet for whatever reason another was purchased by the breeder herself and put into the environment that was deemed unsuitable.

It is understandable that Kate was so upset and hurt and I think it is with just cause.


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

can i also state that the seller of the raccoon had decided to not part with the raccoon before she stept foot into my house 
she was sat in the car and sent her oh to my door to say she couldnt sell him 
at which point i invited her in for a coffee as she was so upset and had traveld a long way 
and i like to clear up any idea my house is a mess we are moving so there is slight mess 
i also have 4 kids one of which is autistic he was very upset as he does not understand 
the next day she came down with a female as a replacement which has turned out to be VERY agressive and unhandled 
this i why i am upset 
i would also like to thank everyone that counts for your kind words and understanding.i have since brought a male from down south who HAS been hand reared and is slowly bringing the female out of hersalf and calming her down,thank god


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

loverings said:


> the next day she came down with a female as a replacement which has turned out to be VERY agressive and unhandled
> this i why i am upset
> i would also like to thank everyone that counts for your kind words and understanding.i have since brought a male from down south who HAS been hand reared and is slowly bringing the female out of hersalf and calming her down,thank god


 
Kate I thought you were FULLY aware of how tame the female(Meeshka) was that Jude drove several hours to collect for you? So I cant see why this is being brought into the arguement? It was ME who told Sallie & Jude about the temperament of the other raccoons as I had already been to see them at the shop. Meeshkas brother has tamed down very quickly in his new home & he came from the same place so maybe you just need to allow more time for her to settle.

I can understand your upset, but surely you now have 2 raccoons that need your time & attention & perhaps you are better off utilising your energy in their direction instead of arguing over something that is only going to serve as a means to create more upset. Jude had her reasons not to let go of HER baby raccoon & maybe her approach has not been the best, but at the end of the day its HER raccoon & had the right to choose who he went to live with, no matter what reasons she has or gave.

Personaly I just feel this argument serves very little purpose other than to try & tarnish the reputation of someone who chose not to let you have one of her animals.


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> Kate I thought you were FULLY aware of how tame the female(Meeshka) was that Jude drove several hours to collect for you? So I cant see why this is being brought into the arguement? It was ME who told Sallie & Jude about the temperament of the other raccoons as I had already been to see them at the shop. Meeshkas brother has tamed down very quickly in his new home & he came from the same place so maybe you just need to allow more time for her to settle.
> 
> I can understand your upset, but surely you now have 2 raccoons that need your time & attention & perhaps you are better off utilising your energy in their direction instead of arguing over something that is only going to serve as a means to create more upset. Jude had her reasons not to let go of HER baby raccoon & maybe her approach has not been the best, but at the end of the day its HER raccoon & had the right to choose who he went to live with, no matter what reasons she has or gave.
> 
> Personaly I just feel this argument serves very little purpose other than to try & tarnish the reputation of someone who chose not to let you have one of her animals.


i payed about £150 for the delivery so dont make out it was a favor i think it is very sad my energy always goes into my kids and my animals i take me five mins to reply to sad people and from what iv herd iv had a luck escape


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

loverings said:


> i payed about £150 for the delivery so dont make out it was a favor i think it is very sad my energy always goes into my kids and my animals i take me five mins to reply to sad people and from what iv herd iv had a luck escape


I was either unaware or had forgotten any mention of the £150, and did not make out it was any kind of favour.........all I said was Jude did drive for several hours to fetch Meeshka. I do beleive though that you offered to pay for delivery because your car was off the road?? It is after all a long drive from Hull to Monmoth, Monmouth to Shropshire & back to Monmouth!

If you think I am such a sad person, how quickly you forget the favour I did you in providing the contact for your second raccoon.......

Not sure what the lucky escape is but if your refering to Bert then he is fine & just a normal raccoon who needs to be set boundaries - probably no different to either of the 2 you now have.


----------



## amiking (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi also just been let down on a raccoon so if anybody has one could you let us know


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

ok completely irrelivant q now, but, how much do racoons normally sell for?


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

MissHayho said:


> ok completely irrelivant q now, but, how much do racoons normally sell for?


Anywhere between £350-£600,the lower price being parent reared and the higher prices being hand reared.

John


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

Thats crazy - they are stunning lil things though!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

not crazy at all I dont think, id happily pay that! They are seriously amazing, i love my little girl, not for the faint hearted!


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

MissHayho said:


> Thats crazy - they are stunning lil things though!!


They are stunning but very time consuming,so i have been told. The breeders and keepers i have spoken to say it is like have a two year old child around the place and that they are into everything..

They also say they are very rewarding if you put the time in with them.

I was thinking about it for a while but decided against it as i like the house the way it is!

John


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> not crazy at all I dont think, id happily pay that! They are seriously amazing, i love my little girl, not for the faint hearted!


Do you keep raccoons?

What do you find them to be like?

Where do you keep yours?

Sorry for all the questions,just interested..

John


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Mephitis said:


> Do you keep raccoons?
> 
> What do you find them to be like?
> 
> ...


 
Hi John,

I dont know if I'm really valid to answer this as i've only had my little girl for around a day-two days but i will answer what I can and have found so far.

My little girl is around 18-19 weeks old and has the free roam of my bedroom, as does my little skunk, they get on really well so far and at first I kept them apart but just let them see each other through a crate. Elmo the raccoon sits on top of the skunks crate most of the time as she is still quite scared, this is also where her food and water is so that effy the skunk cant get at it. She wasn't too well socialised so will be a challenge but im not going to push it and let her come to me etc.


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

If you do get one be prepared for a lot of redecorating (wallpaper doesn't last very long) and stock up on TCP and plasters - as cute and fluffy as they are - they are also very pointy.

Sean


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

RaccoonsRule said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you do get one be prepared for a lot of redecorating (wallpaper doesn't last very long) and stock up on TCP and plasters - as cute and fluffy as they are - they are also very pointy.
> 
> Sean


Any tips for taming up a **** thats not had a too well socialised start? Is it just food and time would you say?


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Time is the main thing.

Approach them on their terms, talk to them constantly, and just do your own thing around them so they get used to your presence.

Give them lots of interesting things to play with - not just food, Bottle tops seem to go down a treat, as do tissues and other random pieces of paper


Although, with a Raccoon you have to be aware that they are wild animals, and no matter how you try to tame them they will always have a wild instinct.

Sean.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

RaccoonsRule said:


> Time is the main thing.
> 
> Approach them on their terms, talk to them constantly, and just do your own thing around them so they get used to your presence.
> 
> ...


i would agree with this works well with my pair


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Last night i got to scratch her head and back and she rolled over and had a belly rub, was so nice to be able to do it! She has oodles of toys from marbles to ty teddies


----------

